# Motherboard : For Basic Setup



## bajaj151 (Sep 9, 2012)

My other desktop lying unused because motherboard gone bad.

Configuration :

Processor : Pentium 4 3.0ghz HT (LGA 775)
Motherboard : Intel 915GAV (Gone bad)
RAM :  512 MB DDR1 400Mhz
HDD : 320 GB SATA
Optical Drive : Samsung DVD RW

----------------------------------------------------------
1) Motherboard Requirement : 
Support this Processor and If I upgrade processor, should support that as well (if possible) 
DDR 3 Support (as 4GB 1600mhz lying unused)

2) Suggest any other alternative as well


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2012)

You will get some crap boards from companies like zebronics, murcury etc. 
Best solution, trow the system away.


----------



## Skud (Sep 9, 2012)

Budget you can afford?


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 10, 2012)

I dont think there is any DDR3 board for P4. But as its a LGA 775 socket proccy, you can get Gigabyte G41 combo for 3k and use your DDR3 RAM.


----------



## Naxal (Sep 10, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> I dont think there is any DDR3 board for P4. But as its a LGA 775 socket proccy, you can get Gigabyte G41 combo for 3k and use your DDR3 RAM.



Why Combo ??

LGA775 based but DDR3 only boards from ASUS or Gigabyte are around Rs. 500 cheaper compare to G41 Combo..

That extra bucks can be spent on a 2GB DDR3 module..

The upgrade should be around Rs. 3200 for board and RAM in local market



And you are right, G41 chipset based LGA 775 do support P4 HT 3.0 GHz


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yup, getting cheaper DDR3 LGA 775 board makes more sense. 
Also the OP already has 4GB DDR3 RAM and getting additional RAM is not needed.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 10, 2012)

Can we expect any update from OP?


----------



## truegenius (Sep 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> You will get some crap boards from companies like zebronics, murcury etc.
> Best solution, trow the system away.



:+1
Cheap h61 board with pentium g630 will cost only cost 6000rs and it worth it
Also pentium 4 + ddr3 =


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am very confused...Should I buy Mobo + proccy (I have DDR3 RAM) or just mobo,,.as the use is just for basic purpose...

Budget : 3k


----------



## Naxal (Sep 11, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> I am very confused...Should I buy Mobo + proccy (I have DDR3 RAM) or just mobo,,.as the use is just for basic purpose...
> 
> Budget : 3k



Buy a DDR3 based G41 Chipset motherboard for your P4 HT..

Nothing much can come within budget of 3k


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> I am very confused...Should I buy Mobo + proccy (I have DDR3 RAM) or just mobo,,.as the use is just for basic purpose...
> 
> Budget : 3k



Open in buying used parts? If yes, then only you may get some good parts.


----------



## bajaj151 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am not going with old processor.

Buying both mobo and proccessor.I already have 2*2GB Gskill DDR3 1600mhz ram

Please suggest.Budget : 6k


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 31, 2012)

you got your naswer



truegenius said:


> :+1
> Cheap *h61 board *with *pentium g630 *will cost only* cost 6000rs *and it worth it
> Also pentium 4 + ddr3 =


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am extending my budget to 9K..

Please suggest :

*Motherboard :*
*www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-ga-78lmt...VBZR&ref=7b72d43a-7971-4f88-8b5a-6b8c1ea7abc4

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=76


*Processor :*
AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...oduct_id=2118&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=72


Suggest other options as well...


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't know why people can't answer straight. If the OP is asking for a motherboard for his setup, just tell him if you know one else ignore the thread/post.
@ OP: for basic use, your system is still good to go. You can opt for a G41 based motherboards which are still available and good to go till you upgrade beyond Core2Quad. The G41 Chipset supports Intel Processors in LGA 775 Package, so, you can go with Gigabyte G41M-Combo, which supports both DDR2 as well as DDR3 RAM, or MSI-G41M-P26, which also supports DDR3 RAM, Asus P5G41T-M-LX or LX3 which also support your processor and DDR3 RAM. You can get one of those well below 3.5K. I'll suggest a link: Motherboards - Buy Computer Components Online at Best Prices in India Only at Flipkart.com
Else, if you have a budget, (preferably a good one), upgrade, but make sure you're not upgrading to something entry level.
Not everyone has the resources to upgrade every year!


----------

